# 70 Foot Bucket Truck



## Treetom (Feb 4, 2007)

Any of you fellow tree guys out there got a line on a used 70+WH Bucket Truck? My price range is 15K-18K. I'm located in Michigan.


----------



## begleytree (Feb 4, 2007)

Is that 15-18K what you want to pay total for one, or what you'd be putting down on it?
15-18K wont buy much of a bucket to start with, much less a 70 footer.

good luck in your search.
-Ralph


----------



## Treetom (Feb 4, 2007)

I need something for occasional use, less than 5000 miles per season. I've seen them go for 15K-18K at auction. Which is where I may end up if what you say is true about pricing. I need something like this one, just a little cheaper. Thanks for your comments, by the way. http://treetrader.com/cl/default.asp?action=addetail&adid=12264


----------



## jazak (Feb 4, 2007)

You will NOT find a dependable 70'+ bucket truck for $15-$18K.....try atleast $40K-$120K depending on year, truck, condition, ect.......


----------



## jonseredbred (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.arboristsite.com/pp-classifieds/showcat.php?cat=4


----------



## jazak (Feb 4, 2007)

Here you could probobly paint the chipper and sell it for a few $$$$$'s...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1997...002QQitemZ120082693637QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Treetom (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for your feedback, everyone.


----------



## Xtra (Feb 4, 2007)

Do you really want to risk your life 70' up in a heavily discounted, worn out bucket?

Whatever you choose have it checked out by a professional.


----------



## begleytree (Feb 4, 2007)

Xtra said:


> Do you really want to risk your life 70' up in a heavily discounted, worn out bucket?
> 
> Whatever you choose have it checked out by a professional.



yup, tom, don't take our posts the wrong way, we are only trying to give good advice, we don't want to see anyone hurt.
-Ralph


----------



## Timberhauler (Feb 4, 2007)

Just remember in this business,you get what you pay for


----------



## jazak (Feb 5, 2007)

Well we'll soon see who the fool is...


----------



## Treetom (Feb 5, 2007)

A guy tried selling me this one as a 70-footer, now it's on ebay as a 60-footer. Buyer beware, fool and his money, all good advice. Has anyone done business with Mainka Enterprises?


----------



## Treetom (Feb 5, 2007)

Pardon me. Here it is. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/alte...tegoryZ63733QQihZ013QQitemZ230088114871QQrdZ1


----------



## neighborstree (Feb 5, 2007)

i would not trust my life 70 foot up in the air in a 15'000 doller bucket. never !...i mean for 15'000 you would be better off looking into a manlift you pull behind a 1 ton pickup,. you can get a 50 footer for your price range. but i still would not trust my life in one of them either lol..

not to mention. buy anything off ebay !. you'll get junk. ebay is a junkyard.


----------



## DFD34 (Feb 5, 2007)

*70 footer*

Just like everone else has pretty much stated here, you are not going to find a 70ft bucket for that price. Go to treetrader.com and check out all there used buckets for sale. It is a great site for tree industry equipment. Good luck in your search. DFD34


----------



## jazak (Feb 5, 2007)

Treetom said:


> A guy tried selling me this one as a 70-footer, now it's on ebay as a 60-footer. Buyer beware, fool and his money, all good advice. Has anyone done business with *Mainka Enterprises*?



They're over priced and I didn't care for the sales guy when I talked to him... try Schmidys Machinery Co.; much nicer guy and has nicer trucks for less $$$$..... Oh yah btw he doesn't aell a SINGLE bucket under $32.5K


----------



## eagle23 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Am600*

The AM600 is in the 60ft range, you won't see 70 until the AM900 with Altec with this type of unit. Which means, insulated, over the center , and uhm old as well.


----------



## Tree Nut (Feb 10, 2007)

GICON said:


> Ive never done business with Mainka becuase I didnt hear good things about their company. I did buy one of my trucks from Schmideys though. Straight shooters, and the price is the price. They bring them in, dont do anything to them, and ship them out below retail. Its nice to deal with them becuase you dont get a run around from salesmen to salesmen.



I purchased a truck from Schmideys and it broke down about 100 miles later. I had to have it towed home. After my mechanic looked at it he found that three of the four brakes were not working at all! I still have not used the truck or unit because of additional problems. I will end up spending over $10,000 to make it work right and to be safe for my employees. So much for buying a cheap truck. Buyer beware!


----------



## Treetom (Feb 10, 2007)

My condolences, Tree. My search for a 70-footer has been a real education. I've typically bought my equipment at utility auctions but figured I'd give it a shot on this site, which has produced valuable feedback. I've also learned that when you're buying used epuipment you're on your own (present company aside.) Which leads me back to the utility auction, which is where much of my current equipment came from. I've found that typically, utility companies take very good care of their equipment. By the time it reaches auction there may be a little wear here and there, but nobody's trying to hide that and I've always been welcome to "check under the hood." When buying at auction I may end up replacing a leveling cable or a hydraulic line, or doing a brake job, but I can afford to with the money I save by not buying from a tree equipment junkyard that bought a bucket truck for 13K then marks it up to 25K without so much as checking the oil first.


----------



## NORTREE (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm glad I bought my 70' Hi-Ranger years ago!!It was originally owned by the DuPont Corporation.It was auctioned off in 1988 and a tree guy about 50 miles south of me bought it.He took good care of it and I bought it in July 1990.I have the boom inspected and di-electric tested on a regular basis.The tower is still tight and works super.It is over due to be re-mounted on a newer cab and chassis.I just bought a nice crane so it may have to wait a while.The plan is to find a decent International cab and chassis for it.


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 14, 2007)

Hay NORTREE: 

We have a 70 footer and needing a parts and a service manual for it. I contacted Terex and just got the run around. Do you have any better connections? Where do you get your parts from?


----------



## NORTREE (Apr 15, 2007)

Dueco is where I get my Hi-Ranger Parts. http://www.dueco.com/ Their Pennsylvania location is closest to me.They have always been great at getting parts to me.


----------



## NORTREE (Apr 15, 2007)

The manual for the 6TDI-65PBI is a little out of whack...Dueco told me that Hi-Ranger hasn't straightened it out yet.


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks NORTREE for the link. The model number we are looking for is 5 FI 48 PBI. Thanks again for your help, I was getting nowhere talking to Terex in Dallas.


----------

